# Supreme commander 2 crashes to desktop



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

i just bought the game today, i launch it and when i go to play tutorial/campaign, it starts to load then my screen goes black and it crashes to desktop

PC system reqs for game:


```
MINIMUM PC SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

OS: Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7
Processor: 2.6 GHz
Memory: 1GB RAM (XP) 1.5GB RAM (Vista/Windows 7)
Video: 256 MB VRAM DX9 compliant with Pixel Shader 3.0
DirectX Support: DirectX 9.0
Sound: No accelerated sound hardware required
Hard Drive: 4-5 GB, for full install & DirectX
Internet Connection: Cable/Broadband

RECOMMENDED PC SYSTEM CONFIGURATION

OS: Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7
Processor: 3.0 GHz Dual Core AMD or better
Memory: 2GB RAM
Video: ATI RadeonTM X1800 or equivalent card with 256 MB VRAM with Pixel Shader 3.0
DirectX Support: DirectX 9.0
Sound: No accelerated sound hardware required
Hard Drive: 4-5 GB, for full install & DirectX
Internet Connection: Cable/Broadband
```
my DXDIAG:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/14/2010, 20:45:28
       Machine name: MALACHI-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer
       System Model: Aspire M3203
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 620 Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3568MB RAM
          Page File: 1445MB used, 5943MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics          
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9610)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2037 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 509 MB
      Shared Memory: 1527 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: Acer H223HQ
         Monitor Id: ACR0083
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.632.0.0
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D550-11CF-3371-1523A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9610
          SubSys ID: 0x031F1025
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RS780:8.632.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9610&subsys_031f1025
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_791A&SUBSYS_00791A00&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: AtiHdmi.sys
         Driver Version: 5.00.7000.0004 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/4/2009 13:20:26, 114192 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: ATI Technologies Inc.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1025031F&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5898 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/20/2009 02:52:38, 1831968 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 16:06:23, 7936 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 15:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 17:45:55, 62544 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 16:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 393.1 GB
Total Space: 470.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Seagate ST31000528AS SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 469.1 GB
Total Space: 470.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Seagate ST31000528AS SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH41N SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:19:54, 147456 bytes

      Drive: K:
      Model: IRGVEZ 6J8H27K SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 15:19:54, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9600&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4392&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys, 3.06.1540.0127 (English), 7/13/2009 17:52:20, 194128 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_3A\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2380&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&2E356AF2&0&0030
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:13, 227840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_16\4&1685557C&0&0028
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9606&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics          
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&456635&0&2808
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0921 (English), 7/1/2009 21:51:28, 6036480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 7/1/2009 20:18:06, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 8.14.0010.0678 (English), 7/1/2009 20:54:52, 4059648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0228 (English), 7/1/2009 20:49:48, 2622464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0022 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:56, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 6/17/2009 23:29:04, 197654 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:46, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:46, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1050 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:16, 251904 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 7/1/2009 20:47:34, 219120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:08, 12288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1033 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:04, 203264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1033 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:38, 420352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2556 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:36, 421376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:02, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3470.22105 (English), 7/1/2009 21:16:50, 442368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.8787 (English), 7/1/2009 21:13:08, 15062016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:16, 4289536 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:40, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:28, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 01:35:28, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.15.0010.0212 (English), 7/1/2009 21:05:28, 2921984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0678 (English), 7/1/2009 20:59:36, 3105280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0228 (English), 7/1/2009 20:44:32, 2868224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:40, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:40, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1050 (English), 7/1/2009 20:32:10, 184320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 7/1/2009 20:44:10, 219120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2556 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:28, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0005 (English), 7/1/2009 21:14:14, 274432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 7/1/2009 21:13:58, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.8787 (English), 7/1/2009 20:51:12, 11650560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.15.0010.0212 (English), 7/1/2009 21:10:40, 2469888 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:27:26, 3264512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:38, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0344 (English), 7/1/2009 20:28:26, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 6/16/2009 11:53:12, 18333 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/3/2009 00:52:06, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/17/2009 21:55:22, 332288 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9602&SUBSYS_96021022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 17:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_960F&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\4&456635&0&2908
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_031F1025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:06:31, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:07:09, 343040 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
FrontMic (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SoC PC-Camera,0x00200000,0,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385

Video Capture Sources:
SoC PC-Camera,0x00200000,0,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Defin,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: ATI HDMI Output (ATI High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
When i launched the game my graphics setting were reccomended to medium but i set them to low just incase.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey dude, me again 

See this thread 1st...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

Check that your system meets the minimum required specs for the game. If it does not pass every single aspect, then there is a high likelihood that you will not be able to get the game to work. There are several online scanners you can use to check your system specs against game requirements, including System Requirements Lab (link below). Note that these scanners will have to download an ActiveX controller to your system - see their site and privacy policies for more info.

MY specs meet the minimum

Restart your computer. A lot of the smaller problems encountered are just glitches, and can be fixed by simply restarting your system.

did that after i installed

If you have any mods installed, remove them. If the problem disappears, you can put the mods back on one at a time to determine which one causes the issue.

Only just installed so i have no mods/doubt there is any

Check to make sure you don't have anything running in the background. Some common background problem-causers are: downloading, wireless network connection, internet connection, instant messaging, and antivirus scanning. There are many others, but these are the most common. You can check your running applications and processes in the Task Manager, by pressing Ctrl + Alt + Del. Have a look at what's there, and end any tasks which aren't required. Also check the system tray (right hand side of the taskbar), and close any programs which aren't absolutely necessary.

im not using multiplayer so i close everything except my PC needs to run.

pdate your DirectX to the latest available version. Microsoft release a new version of DirectX every couple of months. This means that you can have "DirectX 10" and yet not have the latest version. Keeping your DirectX up-to-date helps eliminate conflicts, as well as helping your games run as well as possible. The latest version of DirectX is available for free download below.

IT did that when i installed, just tried it now and it still crashes

Update your video card and sound card drivers. If you all ready have the latest drivers, uninstall and reinstall them, as drivers can quite easily become corrupted. There are some very important points to note about the latest video card drivers - for more info and links for driver downloads, see below.

MY cataclyst center did that when i configured the graphics

Update the game with the latest patch. You are probably not the first to encounter the specific problem you are having, so the game manufacturers may all ready have provided a fix for it. Some games require more than one patch to be applied, so make sure you follow the instructions carefully. Patches are usually found in the Support or Downloads section on the game's website. If the problems began shortly after installing a patch, then remove it by performing Step 9.

it did that before i let me launch.. lol 

Reinstall the game. Often, game files become corrupted during installation or play, and all that is needed to fix the problem is a reinstall. This may be tricky or annoying to do in some cases (Half-Life 2, for example), but it is still an important step. Using a program such as Revo Uninstaller (link below) will ensure that the game is removed properly and nothing is left behind, which will make the reinstall more effective.

Steam vertified that all game caches are fine..


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Your GPU drivers are from 7/1/2009. It might help if you update them. The latest can be found here.

Do you get any sort of error message when the game CTD's?
Is it just the Tutorial/Campaign that crashes or does it happen in skirmish as well?

Have you tried running Steam as an Administrator?


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

cataclyst is the GPU driver?? thats the page that comes up , and yes ive tried running as admin, and no message comes up and it does still happen in skirmish


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cataclyst is the GPU control center.

It may be worth just looking for the drivers...


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

That didnt work  still crashes to desktop


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If i were you I would buy a new graphics and a decent PSU to go along with. I'm betting that the game is shutting down to the integrated *ATI 3200* graphics solution you have.

Aspire M3203 specification page



> Power Supply * 300 watts


I would say for you to buy a new video card and PSU. 
My recommendation for $200

POWERCOLOR AX5750 512MD5-H Radeon HD 5750 512MB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Retail
$120

CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail 
$80


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah, i would buy the psu and g card now but the problem is money atm rly short of it


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would say that even if you did get the game to work, Supreme Commander 2 needs a decent graphics card because the game is bit graphic intensive, but not so bad as the first Supreme Commander game as they optimized and got rid of a lot of bugs.


----------



## orossale (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a same problem. In loading screen game crashes.
My computer:
AMD 5000+
GeForce 8800
4gb ram


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

I used problem step recorder to record it but it doesnt record game but heres the step file

Recording Session: 25/03/2010 10:46:31 - 10:47:21

Problem Steps: 7, Missed Steps: 0, Other Errors: 0

Operating System: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255 6.1.0.0.2.3

Problem Step 1: User left clicked
Program: Windows Explorer, 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255), Microsoft Corporation, EXPLORER.EXE, EXPLORER.EXE
UI Elements: Shell_TrayWnd

Problem Step 2: User keyboard input in "Start menu" [...]
Program: Windows Explorer, 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255), Microsoft Corporation, EXPLORER.EXE, EXPLORER.EXE
UI Elements: DirectUIHWND, SearchEditBoxWrapperClass, Search Box, Desktop OpenBox Host, Start menu, DV2ControlHost

Problem Step 3: User left click on "Name (editable text)" in "Start menu"
Program: Windows Explorer, 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255), Microsoft Corporation, EXPLORER.EXE, EXPLORER.EXE
UI Elements: Name, Supreme Commander 2, Programs, Items View, DirectUIHWND, SHELLDLL_DefView, Desktop Search Open View, Start menu, DV2ControlHost

Problem Step 4: User keyboard input in "Supreme Commander 2" [ESC ESC]
Program: Supreme Commander 2 Application, 0.00.0891.00, Gas Powered Games, SUPREMECOMMANDER2.EXE, SUPREMECOMMANDER2.EXE
UI Elements: wxWindowClass, Supreme Commander 2, wxWindowClass

Problem Step 5: User left click in "Supreme Commander 2"
Program: Supreme Commander 2 Application, 0.00.0891.00, Gas Powered Games, SUPREMECOMMANDER2.EXE, SUPREMECOMMANDER2.EXE
UI Elements: wxWindowClass, Supreme Commander 2, wxWindowClass

Problem Step 6: User left click in "Supreme Commander 2"
Program: Supreme Commander 2 Application, 0.00.0891.00, Gas Powered Games, SUPREMECOMMANDER2.EXE, SUPREMECOMMANDER2.EXE
UI Elements: wxWindowClass, Supreme Commander 2, wxWindowClass


----------



## Rickz2012 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey guys. I had a problem with Supreme Commander 1 and 2 for a long time - It's now fixed though. It would freeze my pc about 30 to 60 mins into the game; everything would just lock-up and I would have to reboot my computer. I thought that it may be my GFX card but a couple of days ago it blew up. I had a Nvidia 8800 gts with latest drivers. I now have a new card but was still having freezes until I fixed it.Any ways, what I'm tryna say is it probably isn't your hardware. Here is what I did.

As someone (I think) said earlier in the thread: Your bios normally auto sets your RAM voltage. I took my RAM out and checked the side to see what voltage it should run at. I have coarshair XM2 DDR2 6400 (800mhz) 1GB x 4. On the side it said 1.9 volts. I then went into bios and changed the RAM voltage from AUTO to 1.9. Since then I have had no crash and in fact, my computer is running faster. Hope this helps you guys, I know how fustrating it can be!


----------

